# Nederlands/Vlaamse Gentoo FAQ

## garo

Nuttige informatie en veel gestelde vragen voor en door Nederlandstalige Gentoo gebruikers:

1) Ik woon in Vlaanderen en heb dus geen qwerty toetsenbord, hoe stel ik azerty in ?

Er zijn 2 Belgische azerty toetsenborden: be-latin1 en be2-latin1. Het verschil is dat be2-latin1 de 2de en 3de machtstoets (de toets boven de TAB en links van de 1) en de de tilde op de toets links van de rechtse shift instelt.Je hebt waarschijnlijk zoals de meeste mensen be2-latin1.

Door een onbekende reden kent Gentoo de be2-latin1 layout niet. Om die te kunnen gebruiken moet je het bestand be2-latin1.map.gz (dat je bv. hier  kan downloaden) naar de map /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/ kopieren en daarna de volgende commando's als root uitvoeren:

```
chown root:root /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/be2-latin1.map.gz

chmod 644 /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/be2-latin1.map.gz
```

Zoek nu in het bestand "/etc/conf.d/keymaps" de regel:

```
KEYMAP="us"
```

en vervang die door de regel:

```
KEYMAP="be2-latin1"
```

Indien u xfree 4.3 of nieuwer gebruikt (zelfs indien u het niet gebruikt, raad ik u toch aan om deze procedure te volgen, het kan helpen problemen met andere programma's op te lossen), dan zal u merken dat sommige toetsen niet werken, dit lost u op door in het bestand "/etc/env.d/02locale" (maak dit aan als het niet bestaat) de tekst:

```
LC_CTYPE="nl_BE@euro"
```

 te plaatsen. Geef nu het commando:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Als u X restart zullen die toetsen werken.

2) Als ik "emerge rsync" uitvoer wordt de portage tree altijd gedownload van servers aan de andere kant van de werld. Hoe stel ik in dat de portage tree van een lokale mirror moet gehaald worden ?

Indien je wilt dat de portage tree alleen van Europese mirrors mag gehaald worden doe dan het volgende:

Voeg aan het bestand /etc/make.conf de volgende regel toe:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"
```

Indien er al een regel is die SYNC of RSYNC instelt veeg deze dan weg.

Om de portage tree alleen van Nederlandse mirrors te downloaden, doe dan het zelfde, maar vervang europe door nl zodat je de volgende regel krijgt:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.nl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"
```

Om de portage tree alleen van Belgische mirrors te downloaden, moet de regel zo ingesteld staan:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.be.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/"
```

Om te kunnen zien hoeveel en welke mirrors achter bijvoorbeeld rsync.europe.gentoo.org schuil gaan, geef je het volgende commando:

```
host rsync.europe.gentoo.org
```

 Nu zie je alle ip adressen die als portage mirror kunnen gebruikt worden als je rsync.europe.gentoo.org hebt ingesteld.

Nog een andere mogelijkheid om mirrors te kiezen is "mirrorselect", je kan dit installeren met "emerge mirrorselect".

Nu kan je een rsync mirror kiezen uit een menu met de opdracht 

```
mirrorselect -i -r
```

Je kan mirrorselect ook gebruiken om een downloadmirror te kiezen uit een menu met het commando 

```
mirrorselect -i
```

Om automatisch de snelste downloadmirror in te stellen kan je het volgende commando gebruiken: 

```
mirrorselect -a
```

PS: Het verschil tussen een downloadmirror en rsync mirror is het volgende: een rsync mirror bevat alle ebuilds die zeggen hoe alles moet worden geinstalleerd en een downloadmirror bevat de files die geinstalleerd moeten worden

3) Hoe zet ik mijn KDE in het nederlands ?

Indien u er voor zorgt dat u steeds de nieuwste kde heeft, moet u gewoon het volgende commando geven:

```
LINGUAS="nl" emerge kde-i18n
```

 en dan kunt u Nederlands in het "control center" aan zetten.

4) Waar vind ik andere Nederlandstalige Gentoo gebruikers ?

In het Nederlandstalige gedeelte van de Gentoo forums (maar dat wist je waarschijnlijk al  :Wink: )

In de kanalen #gentoo-nl en #gentoo-be op het Freenode netwerk (Hier is een lijst met servers.)

In de volgende Linux User Groups:

TINA

LUGWV

NoKeLu

College Linux User Group Torhout

Indien je nog een LUG kent met Gentoo gebruikers meld het mij dan

5) Ik weet dat op plaats X (In België of Nederland) op dag Y een meeting,lan,evenement,... is in verband met Gentoo,Linux of Open Source. Waar meld ik dit ?

Hier.

6) Waar vind ik meer Nederlandstalige informatie over Gentoo ?

Hier. en in de Gentoo Linux Localisatie Gids

Alle links gaan naar Nederlandstalige info, behalve waar dit aangegeven is.

7) Ik heb een ADSL verbinding met een KPN provider, hoe configureer ik mijn internet verbinding ?

Indien Gentoo al geinstalleerd is doe dan het volgende als root, als Gentoo nog niet geinstalleerd is (je wilt je verbinding hebben tijdens de installatie) doe dan hetzelfde maar sla het emerge commando over:

Installeer eerst de nieuwste versie van het programma "kpnadsl4linux" op de volgende manier:

```
emerge -u kpnadsl4linux
```

Geef dan het volgende commando om je internet verbinding te configureren:

```
kpnadsl4linux-config
```

Zet hierna het volgende in het bestand "/etc/resolv.conf": (het kan zijn dat het er al in staat):Mensen die XS4ALL gebruiken

```
nameserver 194.109.6.66

nameserver 194.109.9.99

nameserver 194.109.104.104
```

Mensen die Planet Internet gebruiken

```
nameserver 195.121.1.34

nameserver 195.121.1.66
```

Je kan nu je internet verbinding op de volgende manier starten en stoppen: 

```
/etc/init.d/adsl start

/etc/init.d/adsl stop
```

Als je wilt dat je internet verbinding altijd automatisch gestart wilt bij het opstarten geef dan het volgende commando 

```
rc-update add adsl default
```

Je kan de status van je verbinding bekijken met het commando

```
adsl status
```

Voor vraag 7 heb ik heel veel hulp gehad van iKiddo. Bedankt hiervoor.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indien je nuttige info kent speciaal gericht op Nederlandstalige Gentoo gebruikers stuur mij dan een bericht via de forums of via mail.

Indien je hier een fout vindt stuur mij dan ook maar een bericht via de forums of via mail.

----------

